# /home btrfs in /etc/fstab

## pinopineta

My /etc/fstab is:

```
# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noatime      1 2

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda3      /home      btrfs            0 0

LABEL=root      /      reiserfs   noatime,notail   0 1

#/dev/sda4      /      reiserfs   noatime,notail   0 1

LABEL=var      /var      reiserfs   noatime,notail   0 1

#/dev/sda5      /var      reiserfs   noatime,notail   0 1

LABEL=dati      /mnt/dati   ntfs-3g      auto      0 1

LABEL=virtual      /mnt/virtual   ntfs-3g      auto      0 1

LABEL=win7      /mnt/win7   ntfs-3g      auto      0 1

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

# This is the EFI partition ;) created by Ale.

LABEL=efi-boot       /boot/efi    vfat       defaults 0 2
```

The line of mount point "/home" is still necessary, what parameters should be I write?

At system startup I have a message that says "failed to mount" that partition, but I still have my /home mounted....

----------

## musv

 *pinopineta wrote:*   

> The line of mount point "/home" is still necessary, what parameters should be I write?

 

I use btrfs for root and home. My options are:

```
LABEL=ROOT      /         btrfs   noatime,nodiratime,autodefrag,noacl,compress-force=lzo   1 0

LABEL=HOME      /home      btrfs   noatime,nodiratime,autodefrag,noacl,compress-force=lzo   1 2
```

For Access Control Lists I don't have a usage. And in Reiser4 I began to like the lzo-compress option. noatime and nodiratime deny to touch the modify time when you read a file or directory. So it should give a little performance improvement.

If you're using a SSD, you should choose ssd instead of autodefrag.

----------

## pinopineta

Thanks.

I tried your whole line, the bad message at boot time disappeared, but my /home is empty.

I think it's due by the compress-force=lzo option, because my btrfs partition was written without compression, so if the btrfs module think to read from compressed data it do not see anything and viceversa.

Or maybe not  :Smile: 

To use compression in my non-empty btrfs partition?

----------

